# One more nitrous question......



## uncutnick (May 27, 2007)

Hey guys done some research on this but wanted to ask it one more time.. To start with i used to own a 95 3000gt vr4....had a it running a 100 shot but it also had more fuel being dumped into it by means of bigger fuel pump and bigger injectors... now onto my question. I am torn between running a 100 shot and feeling safe or running 150 and not knowing. This will all be installed by a shop and street tuned. I was wondering if it would be better to go with a 100 shot and then once i add more fuel in there get bigger jets and a new tune. Now this wont be run all the time it will more be a once in awhile like maybe 1 or 2 times every couple weeks. I dont drive my gto enough for it to be run more than that. I have an 04 m6 completely stock. I will be probably be adding more fuel to the mix eventually. N e input would be a big help.


----------

